# Storing Pixma Pro-10 for a few months



## R1-7D (Apr 5, 2016)

I was recently given a Pixma Pro-10 for a birthday gift a week or so ago, and so far I am really enjoying it! 

I do, however, live out of the country for several months at a time, and I've heard that these things can get clogged heads fairly easily. 

Does anyone have any advice on how I should store the printer/ink tanks/head while I'm away to prevent this from happening?

Cheers.


----------



## pwp (Apr 6, 2016)

The only time my printers get turned off is during a power outage and only if it's too long for the UPS to keep it powered up, or when it's time to switch off for the very last time before heading to landfill. There is nothing scientific about the way I do things with printers, but it works for me. FWIW I haven't had a printer clog since I quit Epsons years ago and shifted to Pixma. 

If your printer is on a live network while you're away, you could ping it from anywhere on the planet to do a clean sequence.

-pw


----------



## R1-7D (Apr 6, 2016)

pwp said:


> The only time my printers get turned off is during a power outage and only if it's too long for the UPS to keep it powered up, or when it's time to switch off for the very last time before heading to landfill. There is nothing scientific about the way I do things with printers, but it works for me. FWIW I haven't had a printer clog since I quit Epsons years ago and shifted to Pixma.
> 
> If your printer is on a live network while you're away, you could ping it from anywhere on the planet to do a clean sequence.
> 
> -pw



Hi pwp,

Thanks for the reply. That's interesting, and I'm glad you've not had any problems. I have heard that pigmented based printers clog fairly easily, which is why I am nervous. 

I definitely can remote into my computer and get it to go through a cleaning cycle or two I suppose. I guess I'll have to leave some paper in it. I normally turn my printers off too as I have heard that leaving them on causes the ink tanks and the printer head to dry.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 7, 2016)

Heads do clog easily. I've compared leaving my Epson 3880 turned on (Clogs in 2 or 3 days) to turning it off right after use (clogs after a month). 

You can purchase head cleaning solutions and empty cartridges that you can use to purge / flush heads so they can be stored. 

This is from The InkjetMall where I purchase cone inks for my 3880, but I expect you could use the pink stuff in empty Canon cartridges too. If you can refill empty tanks with this flush liquid, it might work fine for Canon or any other brand.

http://shop.inkjetmall.com/Shop-By-Ink/PiezoFlush-Desktop/

http://www.inkjetmall.com/tech/content.php?151-Initial-Fill-Procedures-for-Epson-Pro-Model-Printers


----------

